# CVT Warmer/Cooler Paper Filter on 2010 2.5S



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Has anyone any information about the CVT Transmission having a Warmer-Cooler that has a paper filter cartridge?

Looking for any information on if there is a paper filter cartiridge on the 2010 Altima 2.5S with the CVT Automatic Tranny.

The lack of being able to post pictures on this forum kinda sucks ya' know??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

In reference to a CVT paper filter cartridge, check out this web site for some good info:

https://www.nissanclub.com/forums/2...rans-filters-external-fine-internal-mesh.html

To post pictures on your threads, subscribe to an image hosting service that allows you to upload images to the hosting website. Upon uploading one or more images, the image hosting service will then show the different types of codes that you can use in your posting to allow others to view that image. Here are some image hosting websites:

dropbox.com
imgur.com
flickr.com

My favorite is imgur.com which I use.


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you I just set up the imgur for my images. I will try and post them and see if I can figure this out>>>?


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

*CVT Paper Filter R&R and Fluid Check*

_*For those who have CVT transmissions, did you know that there is a Paper Filter that can be changed on the Transmission? Most dealers and mechanics are not aware of this!*_ This filter is part of what is refered to as the Transmission Warmer/Cooler aka "heat exchanger and it is located either on the CVT trans case to the left of the dip stick charge hole in the top of the case to the left of the front edge of the transmission fluid oil pan, or it can be a different style than I show here and will be on the right side or "rear" of the Trans case.

Here are some photos of the paper filter cartridge and the housing it is located in - and the O-ring used to seal the housing to the CVT case. This one I am showing does not have a "finned" housing like the other styles you may see. This housing is just a cast part with 4 bolts and a threaded hole for the fluid line (which I believe goes to the radiator/oil cooler port) The Finned style Coolers also have a filter. Do your research -- *you should change this filter every 30K, in my humble opinion.
*
NOTE: There are other styles of warmer/coolers with fins, some are round and look like a grooved aluminum can, then there is another type that is a smooth metal looking can that looks more like a tuna fish can (kinda flat). _ Lastly, I have ALSO seen a finned aluminum looking cooler that is square and about the size of a 4" square metal electrical junction box...?
_
The pictures here are of the filter housing, the paper filter cartridge, the O-ring and four bolts that I have on my 2010 2.5S CVT. *(Click on the links and be sure to scroll to be able to read the descriptions I added for the parts shown)*

_I also show a picture of the "Crush Washer" Seals needed to re-attach the fluid line to the housing if the line needs to be removed or is leaking._

https://imgur.com/7cvALRS
https://imgur.com/8RjgLcd
https://imgur.com/D7JCdP5
https://imgur.com/NYcflwy
https://imgur.com/dHLx95x
https://imgur.com/TamgzKY
https://imgur.com/8A3nP4D
https://imgur.com/0Ma63ln
https://imgur.com/KxsynVQ
https://imgur.com/Xv33abh


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

*Parts list to Service CVT on 2007-2012 2.5L*

I would like to share with the Altima Forum the parts list for doing a full maintenance service - drain and flush of the CVT transmission on 2007-2012 Nissan Altima 2.5L. This list is what I needed to purchase in order to complete a planned fluid and filter(s) change at 100K miles on my 2010 2.5S. _*At the end of the list I will provide the links to the vendors I purchased from on-line.*_

*NOTE: Please verify your parts purchases are correct for your vehicle using Year/Make/Model/VIN as there are minor variations to the part numbers depending on the VIN and the specifics of vehicle year and model. This is a guide and should be used only that way.*

*Purchased for Trans Service:*

1) 12 Qts NS2 NISSAN CVT Transmission Oil (Fluid) Was $165.99 --_ with 10% Coupon_ =  PLUS 2nd BONUS FREE SHIPPING!=$143.39

2) Part No. 31397-1XF0D, Gasket-Oil Pan, = $11.02

3) Part No. 31728-1XF03, STRAINER ASSY-OIL (Mesh Filter In Pan), = $45.86 (note: these can be found at a lower price aftermarket)

4) Part No. 31526-1XG0A, SEAL O-RING (For Mesh Filter), = $1.35

5) Part No. 3126-1XF00, FILTER ASSY OIL (Paper Cartridge Filter for Cooler), = $9.18

6) Part No. 21626-32U00, WASHER SEAL (aka “Crush Washers” aka “Tube Washer Seals”)
(4-each/$0.72 each) = $2.88 (note: you may not need these, but I recommend having them on hand just in case)

7) Part No: 212326A O-Ring, RE0F10A (JF011E)(Nissan/Dodge) Cooler Filter Housing To Case (2.760"OD)(.125"Thick) 2007-Up=$1.81

Here are the links to the parts and some pictures of the parts. I was able to buy most of them from one Nissan Supplier of OEM parts #2 , the O-ring was not available thru Nissan, but was located at a transmission parts vendor #7 . All links listed below.

#1 CVT Fluid link: www.beeline.com
#2 -#6 Gasket, Strainer, Seal, Filter, Washers link: www.nissanpartdeal.com
#7 O-Ring for warmer/cooler link: https://www.wittrans.com

Here are the pictures of the parts:
#1 https://imgur.com/n75O27L
#2 https://imgur.com/TejybHy
#3 https://imgur.com/jNMRp7m
#4 https://imgur.com/rSfheXO
#5 https://imgur.com/e3vrtkw
#6 https://imgur.com/vUBvlfQ
#7 https://imgur.com/8fQqMNw


----------

